# Vor dem Herunterfahren Programme ausführen



## AIKler (25. März 2009)

Hallo

ist es möglich mit einem Programm (selbstgeschrieben oder Fertig) das System herunterzufahren und vorher noch Programmme wie einen Optimierer oder Virenscan laufen zu lassen?

VG


----------



## AndreG (25. März 2009)

Moin,

Einige Progs bieten diese Option selbst an.

Bei anderen kannst du es per Script bei Runterfahren ausführen lassen, wenn das Prog von Commandozeile gestartet werden kann (um Optionen mitzugeben).

Wie immer ist  dein Freund

Z.B. der erste Treffer: http://www.vistaheads.com/forums/mi...ng/198710-programme-beim-beenden-starten.html

Lesen muß man dann noch selber ;-]

Mfg Andre


----------



## Freak (25. März 2009)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre:

Batchdatei, die die gewünschten Programme ausführt - kombiniert mit einem Timer, der beispielsweise 20 Minuten Zeit lässt und dann automatisch herunterfährt.

Welche Zeit du angibst hängt natürlich davon ab, wie lange deine Programme für ihre Ausführung benötigen - 5 Minuten mehr als üblich einplanen und es sollte sauber funktionieren.


----------

